# "New Vangelis Album, Rosetta"



## Mundano (Jun 20, 2016)

Big fan of Vangelis, i am looking forward to get it! would be great to see him live...

http://www.synthtopia.com/content/2016/06/16/new-vangelis-album-rosetta-sneak-preview/


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 20, 2016)

Hi,

Yes, I saw this announced at Synthtopia as well. Being a big Vangelis fan, I'm looking forward to this release this Summer. It's been quite a while since I heard anything new from him. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## synthpunk (Jun 20, 2016)

Sounds like a cross of Epic and his album Direct.


----------



## Polarity (Jun 20, 2016)

please, someone tell Vangelis to not use anymore those same orchestral instruments samples of 25-20 years old workstations anymore! they are awful and lifeless/flat... 
IMO, they ruin his compositions nowadays.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Jun 20, 2016)

Yes and no, meaning... he uses what he's used to and what he has. I would imagine twenty years from now somebody else might be saying the same thing about our fancy sample libraries. I would also submit that he infuses more emotion into his 25-20 years old workstations than most of us do with our fancy sample libraries. Just saying...


----------



## Mundano (Jun 20, 2016)

Polarity said:


> please, someone tell Vangelis to not use anymore those same orchestral instruments samples of 25-20 years old workstations anymore! they are awful and lifeless/flat...
> IMO, they ruin his compositions nowadays.


when you are able to contact him, tell him yourself... For your information his equipment is older than 40 years. It is the sound concept, a trademark. You will never tell Brian May from Queen to change his sound! I can be sure he is updating his knowledge like all the human beings, but he is an ARTIST!.... not a trailer musician...

For more information about his life:
http://elsew.com/

Edit: he doesn't use "orchestral instruments samples". His own sound is a workmanship! Synthesizers, Oscillators, sound generators...


----------



## fiestared (Jun 20, 2016)

Polarity said:


> please, someone tell Vangelis to not use anymore those same orchestral instruments samples of 25-20 years old workstations anymore! they are awful and lifeless/flat...
> IMO, they ruin his compositions nowadays.


I'm certain you don't realize what you're writing, would you give "advices" to John Williams because you don't like his last composition, or to Ennio Morricone ? My mother always told me to turn my tongue seven times in my mouth before talking...


----------



## Polarity (Jun 21, 2016)

Sorry, but I realize perfectly what I wrote... perhaps I wasn't clear enough,
and actually I didn't wrote I don't like his new "compositions": my really meaning was that without those (few) old Korg/Roland sampled orchestral sounds they would be far better than what I'm hearing.

I'm not worried if you don't agree with me about the matter...
it's just a little weird to see it on a forum like VI-Control 
My "tell him" was a joking expression, not a real intention, because of course why would he ever listen to me?
"who the f**k are you?" probably he would answer 

Actually I know how Vangelis was working during these last years: a few videos show well his home studio setup and his performances with that are really amazing.
I have the maximum respect for him as I know also (for daily experience with them) how difficult is for old people (and I'm not so young me too now, actually) accepting to change his/her consolidated way to do things...
and in this case for an artist who always hated computers. 

But other Vangelis followers like me that saw those videos had something to say about those many obsolete orchestral sounds...
someeven wrote (not sure what informations could have) that there was someone, working for him, who should rework and change those sounds with more updated ones for the final versions.
But evidently that's not true, listening to those three Rosetta tracks.



Mundano said:


> Edit: he doesn't use "orchestral instruments samples". His own sound is a workmanship! Synthesizers, Oscillators, sound generators...


His sound is changed a lot since his masterpieces of the past... 
and now it seems he's using very little the CS80, Prophet 5, Pro One and other vintage analog synths he owned.
Check better the gear on his last live concerts, there are a lot of photos online: a big array of (mostly) Korg-Roland multiple same models of workstations and digital expanders (some just for using the Roland Orchestral Sounds expansion card)...

So in the end, don't get mad at me like that... 
I apologize if you thought it but I didn't say his music sucks! 
I'm a fan of his music as you all.
Peace


----------



## JPQ (Jun 21, 2016)

I hope all can found tools what she/he/they like. I also dislike old rompler orchestral sounds little but workflow what Vangelis uses is bit complex with computer even i think he is not very good with computers.


----------



## TintoL (Jun 21, 2016)

Looking forward to this...just awesome stuff....


----------



## Mundano (Jun 21, 2016)

Polarity said:


> Sorry, but I realize perfectly what I wrote... perhaps I wasn't clear enough,
> and actually I didn't wrote I don't like his new "compositions": my really meaning was that without those (few) old Korg/Roland sampled orchestral sounds they would be far better than what I'm hearing.
> 
> I'm not worried if you don't agree with me about the matter...
> ...


i feel i've responded you with my thoughts too, without feeling me offended. I have developed only a feeling of respect for these old artists that have another vision of the world, that were once innovative and that have put a milestone in the history and development of "modern" or "contemporary" music. In this field many composers were crossing the boundaries of "academic" music, film music, popular music, and the twenty century were a time elapsed where many developments in the music were done, for what we today have to be grateful. Without Arnold Schönberg (serial music), Pierre Schaeffer & Edgar Varèse (concrete music), Iannis Xenakis (granular synthesis), Karlheinz Stockhausen (electronic music), Pierre Boulez (IRCAM), Philip Glass (minimalism), John Cage (aleatoric music), and many more, without all this people our NI Kontakt instrument and the instruments libraries + all the real and virtual synths wouldn't be possible to be conceived. That is why i have a great sense and feeling of respect to the masters (real and normal people, but very sensitive and passionate), and why i understand the first i've said: the vision of an old man. This vision were once a new vision and has contributed for the future generations, so like Isaac Asimov visions. Evangelos Odysseas Papathanassiou, Vangelis, is a pioneer of his kind. He brought to film new sensations, between heroism and transcendence, beauty and power. If he actually is accustomed to work in his old environment to create and produce music, is because this environment has become part of his artistic language; to deny it or change it radically is a critical thing for an artist. I don't say it is impossible, but to see these changes in an artist needs patience and time, and more important to respect the creative and artistic process of the artist and his vision. It is true, his sound is vintage, like a good old wine, and it is part of his identity. If you look at his development in his artistic process he has had a lot of exploration! But now i would not demand from him to sound like everybody is sounding now. I am only happy to see him producing till he can, like J. Williams and all the other masters, because their legacy is great and huge, and is our richness...!

Cheers and peace!


----------



## IFM (Jun 22, 2016)

Awesome can't wait!

That sound is instantly recognizable as Vangelis. Remember most (all?) off this in real time with that massive control system of his.


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Jun 22, 2016)

Looking froward to hearing this album. I have no doubt there will be his stamp of magic within it


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 22, 2016)

IFM said:


> Awesome can't wait!
> 
> That sound is instantly recognizable as Vangelis. .



And THAT is why he uses the samples he uses instead of using newer libraries and running the risk of sounding only like a better version of most of the people here 

Remember the old Apple slogan ( which Apple no longer follows) "Think Different?"


----------



## Mundano (Jun 22, 2016)

From: http://elsew.com/data/latest.htm






Links

UK CD:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Rosetta-Vangelis/dp/B01H1840NQ (https://www.amazon.co.uk/Rosetta-Vangelis/)
UK double-disc vinyl:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Rosetta-VINYL-Vangelis/dp/B01H2UZP1E/ (https://www.amazon.co.uk/Rosetta-VINYL-Vangelis/)

A selection of links to the German CD stores in question:

www.mediamarkt.de/...vangelis-rosetta-klassik-cd...html

http://www.rakuten.de/.../vangelis-rosetta-1653661550.html

www.saturn.de/...vangelis-rosetta-klassik-cd...html

http://www.treffpunktmusikshop.de/Klassik/Core-Klassik/Instumental/Sinfonische-Musik-Orchestermusik/Rosetta::1166480.html (http://www.treffpunktmusikshop.de/Klassik/...1166480.html)
A vinyl edition is also issued, for instance here:

www.mediamarkt.de/...vangelis-rosetta-klassik-vinyl...html


----------



## Wes Antczak (Jun 22, 2016)

On the U.K. Amazon page it says that they can deliver to the U.S. also just in case they decide not to officially release over here.


----------



## airflamesred (Jun 22, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> And THAT is why he uses the samples he uses instead of using newer libraries and running the risk of sounding only like a better version of most of the people here
> 
> Remember the old Apple slogan ( which Apple no longer follows) "Think Different?"


And that is why Donald Trump persists with that, particular syrup on his head and Stephen Hawking still uses the same 'voice'.


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 22, 2016)

airflamesred said:


> And that is why Donald Trump persists with that, particular syrup on his head and Stephen Hawking still uses the same 'voice'.




You are conflating a valid artistic choice with medical/physical necessity with unchecked rampant narcissism.


----------



## pinki (Jun 22, 2016)

How can you say Donald Trump is a medical necessity? Outrageous. And when it comes to rampant narcissism...take a look in the mirror folks.


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 22, 2016)

pinki said:


> How can you say Donald Trump is a medical necessity? Outrageous. And when it comes to rampant narcissism...take a look in the mirror folks.




Seriously?

Vangelis' instrument choices=valid artistic choices.
Stephen Hawking still uses the same 'voice'= Medical/physical necessity
Trump= unchecked rampant narcissism.

I hope you didn't get that without my delineating it because English is not your first language.


----------



## Mundano (Jun 22, 2016)

is nice to see how a thread can spread to diverse themes and stray from the issue. It is positive in a way, but... i would prefer to stay talking about Vangelis, his work, his pause, his efforts, his contributions and his music! And of course, his upcoming new album!

I know, some metaphors are not well understood and doesn't have to be because of lack of language's knowledge, but of mistaken interpretation... or at the other side gallows humor


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 22, 2016)

My point is that Vangelis could make better music with nothing more than an EMU Proteus if he had to than most of the rest of us could with every fancy library in existence. He is a special talent.

All just my opinions, of course.


----------



## Mundano (Jun 22, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> My point is that Vangelis could make better music with nothing more than an EMU Proteus if he had to than most of the rest of us could with every fancy library in existence. He is a special talent.
> 
> All just my opinions, of course.


i agree with you


----------



## Mundano (Jun 22, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> with nothing more than an EMU Proteus


i remember the days of "1492" gorgeous album when his music motivated me to compose on a single Roland JW-50 with 16channel sequencer..


----------



## dgburns (Jun 22, 2016)

Always was a fan of Vangelis.Chariots,1492,Bladerunner.

I remember someone telling me that he used to lock himself in his studio for weeks while writing and having wine in the plenty on hand.Struck me as a nice way to go.If not,it was a great story,and maybe the real reason I fell into this insanity.

Synth-Wine-reaching for that idea/concept/developing/finishing. and then coming up for air...a few weeks later,beard on face,able to finally sleep at night.

did I say wine? it does make that 224xl sound good on everything.Ok,maybe he could back off the verb every once in a while....


----------



## Mundano (Jun 22, 2016)

dgburns said:


> did I say wine?


i've followed his example too + other stuff... The scope is huge, but "Chariots of fire" was the arrow in my heart, "Bladerunner"... without words..., "1492" was like wtf are you doing? wake up, conquer the world with music! what a choir! then "Voices" pure meditation...

I remember, as child when i saw the serie "Cosmos" on TV, f*ck, i was in love with Vangelis music
http://www.vangelismovements.com/cosmosmusic.htm


----------



## synthpunk (Jun 22, 2016)

When I seen Nemo Studios for the first time I was hooked.







Vangelis And the Journey To Ithaka Documentary


----------



## Mundano (Jun 22, 2016)

@aesthete thank you for restoring some bits of memory in my head! wonderful documentary!


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Jun 22, 2016)

aesthete said:


> When I seen Nemo Studios for the first time I was hooked.


Yeah, awesome indeed. What a sonic playground that would be


----------



## IFM (Jun 23, 2016)

Journey to Ithaka is a fantastic watch where you get to see what he does and how he does it.


----------



## synthpunk (Jun 23, 2016)

IFM said:


> Journey to Ithaka is a fantastic watch where you get to see what he does and how he does it.



 I love that he has designed a system to interface his creative thought with his technology.


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 23, 2016)

Rosetta is out.

Here is a new cool studio clip/album trailer


----------



## IoannisGutevas (Sep 23, 2016)

The Grand Master is back!


----------



## C.R. Rivera (Sep 23, 2016)

Anyone able what he is telling his tech throughout the video? I get a sense of impatience and even some irritation


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 23, 2016)

I knew one of his previous tech's and he is very demanding.



C.R. Rivera said:


> Anyone able what he is telling his tech throughout the video? I get a sense of impatience and even some irritation


----------



## Mundano (Sep 24, 2016)

I am in Germany and can't watch the video...


----------



## lpuser (Sep 24, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> My point is that Vangelis could make better music with nothing more than an EMU Proteus if he had to than most of the rest of us could with every fancy library in existence.



That´s an interesting statement, Jay.
From my experience, "better music" only exists in my imagination (although it´s hard to accept). Personally, I have the biggest respect for Vangelis and will never come close to his (technical) skills, however I know that other people feel different, because they do not measure music by thinking of chord progressions, instrumentation, equipment etc. They hear something and immediately fall in love, sometimes because of the simplicity of a song, sometimes because of a singer or just a few bits which emotionally touch them. This, in my opinion, is the beauty of music and somehow contradicts one person making "better music" in general.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Sep 24, 2016)

One thing that was cool in the video (and also kind of exciting) was to see that he's still using a CS80. 

I just placed my pre-order to have the cd delivered on the day of the U.S. release. The really cool thing is that along with the cd, I also received a digital copy (which was released in the U.S. yesterday). Playing it now! 

I tend to agree in that VOP could probably play circles around the rest of us with just a Proteus. 

Another thing about listening to Vangelis... is that the music makes me excited to make music as well. Not always the case with things I hear. Anyway...


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 25, 2016)

Hi,

By the way, the Rosetta Album by Vangelis has been released. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Greg (Sep 26, 2016)

C.R. Rivera said:


> Anyone able what he is telling his tech throughout the video? I get a sense of impatience and even some irritation



"Come on space bar jockey, your key commands are pitiful, even for a mortal"


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 26, 2016)

Insert a Greek curse word and your probably close 



Greg said:


> "Come on space bar jockey, your key commands are pitiful, even for a mortal"


----------



## Mundano (Sep 27, 2017)

from http://elsew.com/data/latest.htm

*Vangelis – Rosetta (Elsew.com CD review)*







The world first encountered Vangelis' musical ideas for the European Space Agency's Rosetta mission in 2014 when ESA used three new pieces of music donated by Vangelis in their videos to celebrate the Philae lander's touchdown on the 67P/Churyumov–Gerasimenko comet. All three videos went instantly "viral". 

Vangelis returned to this topic when he composed an entire album of music dedicated to the Rosetta mission. The album includes the three original tracks (their complete versions) with ten more new compositions, now about to be released on Universal's Decca label, to be available on CD, vinyl LP and digital download / streaming. 

All music on "Rosetta" was performed by Vangelis, playing his synthesizers. Contrary to albums like "Mythodea", the original score for "Alexander", or some other post-millennium works, this album was not recorded with an orchestra or even a choir. While the style of the music is very diverse, what stands out the most is that Vangelis returns to recording distinctly electronic music. A genre that was largely missing from his output since roughly 1996. 

While the tracks we heard in 2014 where mainly crafted in Vangelis' recognizable semi-classical "symphonic" style, performed on synthesizers with a touch of added electronics, much of the other music follows different paths with unearthly sounds and less conventional arrangements. Tracks involving bouncing sequences, warm electronic pads, supported by plenty of electronic sound effects – both subtle and prominent – do help propel the music towards a more space and science oriented direction. And while a certain symphonic grandeur, both recognizable and effective, does appear from time to time, Vangelis allows his synthesizers to sound like synthesizers again. 

A trademark quality for Vangelis is the wide diversity of music that fits – no, that Vangelis manages to make fit – the album's thematic concept. Where the delightful "Starstuff" could be interpreted as celebrating the delicate wonders of our universe with subtle warm tones marinated in a slightly melancholic sauce of wonder, "Infinitude" may explore the vastness of space and the incredible distances travelled by the space probe with an almost lamenting electronic choir singing a beautiful hypnotic tune. "Exo Genesis" goes all out, in an almost chaotic melting pot of sounds and harmonies. "Celestial Whispers" is a lighter, new age like tune to provide some relief. "Albedo 0.06" is a perfect juxtaposition between electronic sequencing and Vangelis' more lush semi-orchestral palette. "Sunlight" is a serene and gentle track until its crescendo of light beams shifts the music into a sparkly collection of warm yet melancholic harmonies. Very "Vangelis". The album's title track "Rosetta" starts like a bit of a sad French style instrumental ballad that could have been a bit too common if it didn't so masterfully build into something much more than that. "Perihelion" turns Vangelis into high octane overdrive mode, where he layers his symphonic improvisations over fast electronic sequences, full of crescendos and tense stabs… Exciting material. "Elegy" may be the most classical composition of the album, and it certainly fits its name, serving as a respectful and sincere farewell to a groundbreaking mission, followed only by the delicate ambient sound with psychologically perfected timing in the otherworldly "Return To The Void" that concludes the album. 





As for the previously heard tracks, they are all there, as complete versions, in the same performance and production as in their respective videos, now properly mastered for the album. The Rosetta's Waltz track was actually complete in the ESA video and has now been renamed to "Mission Accomplie (Rosetta's Waltz)" on the album. Philae's Journey is now some 18 seconds longer, properly concluding this intricate composition, now retitled to "Philae's Descent". The music from the Arrival video is the one that changed the most, with some improved mixing, and without editing it down for the video, the result is now twice as long (2:10 in the YouTube video, now 4:21) and renamed to "Origins (Arrival)". The album version evolves differently than the YouTube version, which faded to an alternative end shortly after an electronic sequence started playing. On the album, the sequence becomes more prominent and continues the song far beyond what we originally heard, into an ending of its own. 

If you obtain the album on CD (we will inspect the vinyl 2LP release on a later occasion), it comes packaged in a beautifully designed gatefold sleeve, sized like a Digipak. A booklet is inserted in the first flap and the CD in the second. The 16 page booklet contains information on the album's background, details about ESA and its efforts and goals as well as an introduction to the Rosetta mission. Also included are photographs and illustrations on the space probe, its lander and the comet, as well as a timeline detailing the important mission events. 

Nothing in the world is completely perfect, and in Rosetta's case, this may be perceived in some slight unplanned distortions in the tracks "Sunlight" and "Perihelion". Some may say that polishing of the production is not as perfect as we sometimes heard in the standard Vangelis set with some of his albums in the '80s and '90s, but this is certainly also part of the album's charm. Isn't "authentic" always also slightly raw? This is music that comes straight from the heart, is masterly performed, arranged and produced, and will quench many's long lasting thirst for fresh output in the much admired line of Vangelis' space and science oriented music. Finally! 

Here it is... Rosetta! 

- Dennis


----------



## Mundano (Oct 4, 2017)

One year later, any thoughts about the impact of this album, its music, and.... the new Blade Runner 2049 absence of Vangelis?


----------

